

Ask HN: Drop in programming confidence after only a few days off? - break

I just finished a 3 month programming project a week ago and then was in involved in marketing and administrative duties for a few days.<p>But the strange thing is, even though I'm using the same technology stack as before for my new project, I've been finding it really hard to get back into programming after this short break.<p>Maybe it's just because the new project is so different from the previous one that it takes a while to acclimatize. But today I actually resorted to taking some stimulant medication to see if that would help (it did!) because I was starting to feel so shitty about not being able to get the wheels moving.<p>Does anyone else experience kind of a crisis of confidence when they start a new project (I'm actually resuming a project I had worked on in the fall - but have forgotten most of what I did back then).
======
christophe971
It's probably because the project itself is not interesting (to you).

Try to do something else if you have the choice, or try to make the project
interesting if you don't. The last one is harder to do.

